# DC80 - Have your say !?!



## StufflerMike

White or green and why ?


----------



## City74

I would have to say white. I like the simplicity or black and white


----------



## COZ

Orange.


----------



## K1M_I

I Would go for the green one, I like the functionality of the color.


----------



## Maddog1970

Green...contrast is really good against the black and white, adds a nice pop to the dial....very nice....

any pricing and availability info?


----------



## StufflerMike

Maddog1970 said:


> Green...contrast is really good against the black and white, adds a nice pop to the dial....very nice....
> 
> any pricing and availability info?


Damasko News: New DC 80 with new chrono movement C51-1 launched today


----------



## Nadroj56

Love the green with steel case. Is that only available through Page and Cooper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Nadroj56 said:


> Love the green with steel case. Is that only available through Page and Cooper?


Nope, available everywhere. p&c are just drumming up business.


----------



## ads75

I like it more with color, especially with the black case. Maybe not green.


----------



## slowbeat

I think green or other color will be better as it will help you differentiate and read chronograph functions. Mike, I think it was requested on another thread, can you please post a video of the chronograph function working?


----------



## heb

The white presents a much more professional image. Colorization on a tool watch is too much "Walmart"; although there is noting wrong with that. Disclaimer: I am probably gifted in that I have never been confused over the time vs chronograph hands.

Nice looking watch although of limited utility: no continuous second hand and 60 minute accumulator only.


----------



## StufflerMike

Have no video at hand but the Page & Cooper youtube video -which has already been posted- might do the trick ?


----------



## iwantone

Green on steel looks great! 
The green is easily legible, but also subtle.


----------



## Penfold36

COZ said:


> Orange.


+1

Out of the two choices, green (minus the green on the strap, though).


----------



## wtma

slowbeat said:


> I think green or other color will be better as it will help you differentiate and read chronograph functions. Mike, I think it was requested on another thread, can you please post a video of the chronograph function working?


I second this on a video of how the chronograph running.


----------



## noregrets

The Page and Cooper video shows the chronograph running guys...


----------



## StufflerMike

wtma said:


> I second this on a video of how the chronograph running.


Why is it that members do not read the complete thread. Just scroll one post up, click on the Page & Cooper Video and see the chrono running. Is it really that difficult ?


----------



## StufflerMike

heb said:


> The white presents a much more professional image. Colorization on a tool watch is too much "Walmart"; although there is noting wrong with that. Disclaimer: I am probably gifted in that I have never been confused over the time vs chronograph hands.
> 
> Nice looking watch although of limited utility: no continuous second hand and 60 minute accumulator only.


Well, 59:59 is doable without any problem, when 60 min are completed, well you just need to remember that one hour already passed, so 1:59:59 is no problem either.


----------



## StufflerMike

noregrets said:


> The Page and Cooper video shows the chronograph running guys...


Thanks!


----------



## blue max

For me, there is too much emphasis on the chronograph feature. I would like to have seen a shorter, wider green hand for the minutes and a white running second hand. Actually, I don't particularly like the 'aeroplane' minute hand, nor the green colour. And omitting a day/date reduces its usefulness for me.

But then again, there are other watches that address most of those issues - my DC66 for example. 

The all white version would be my preference in direct answer to the question.


----------



## Dre

I prefer the green hands. Besides the fact that green is my favorite color, I like the easy differentiation between time telling and chrono specific hands.

That said, I prefer the steel (non PVD'd) DC80 shown in the P&C video.


----------



## slowbeat

Thanks for the P&C video. It shows the chronograph function.


----------



## bpjacobs

slowbeat said:


> Thanks for the P&C video. It shows the chronograph function.


Choice of colors would be nice. Great chronograph legibility.


----------



## omeglycine

Dre said:


> I prefer the green hands. Besides the fact that green is my favorite color, I like the easy differentiation between time telling and chrono specific hands.
> 
> That said, I prefer the steel (non PVD'd) DC80 shown in the P&C video.


Word for word.

Might be my second go with Damasko.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY

Never get tired of British accents and how they pronounce words. Would have been fantastic if it was a 12 hour chronograph.


----------



## zmdr

TRUE LIBERTY said:


> Never get tired of British accents and how they pronounce words. Would have been fantastic if it was a 12 hour chronograph.


It can be a 12 hour chronograph. Just get the 12 hour bezel, start the chronograph then turn the bezel to match the current hour hand 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PubBoy

I like the green. Very visible.


----------



## StufflerMike

PubBoy said:


> I like the green. Very visible.


Yep.


----------



## myke

Prefer the green as said above it is shows the chrono function. It also livens up the dial for me


----------



## kit7

Green is easier to read at a glance. I would prefer the steel version on a bracelet though over the leather with green stitches.


----------



## StufflerMike

kit7 said:


> Green is easier to read at a glance. I would prefer the steel version on a bracelet though over the leather with green stitches.


Would be an excellent choice, no doubt....


----------



## ppoutine

I *love* this idea for an actually-legible chronograph. Honestly I'm surprised this method isn't way more common.

With this one, I wish it were offered with Damasko's usual hour/minute diamond hands, more accent color choices, and day/date. Basically if this had the same options as Damasko's other models I'd be all over it.


----------



## Raymonddavid

I'd go for simplicity so ; white


----------



## The watch knob

I pulled the trigger for a green one with 12 hour bezel from Greg at Watch Mann but Damasko decided not to offer the 12 hour bezel so I withdrew. At some point I'll get in on the DC 8x series, just not yet.


----------



## StufflerMike

The watch knob said:


> I pulled the trigger for a green one with 12 hour bezel from Greg at Watch Mann but Damasko decided not to offer the 12 hour bezel so I withdrew. At some point I'll get in on the DC 8x series, just not yet.


Was a 12 hr bezel ever offered ? I do not think so.


----------



## The watch knob

Originally Damasko told Greg that it would be, then they pulled back. Greg is a great communicator and refunded my deposit when they told him they were pulling that option back. I bet at some point they will offer a variant of the DC80 with a 12-hr bezel. I have a DA37 so well acquainted with the quality product they produce, and this has to be the best value central minute chrono (for new, and mechanical) out there!


----------



## mrozowjj

I really dig the green but having seen it in motion in that P&C video I don't think I'd be as confused and like the idea of the white too.


----------



## Dive watch lover

Does anyone know if they will be offering other colors, other than green [orange, blue, red]? They tend to debut with white and then branch out.


----------



## StufflerMike

Dive watch lover said:


> Does anyone know if they will be offering other colors, other than green [orange, blue, red]? They tend to debut with white and then branch out.


I am almost sure you can order a colour of your choice (valid for hands only).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/make-your-damasko-unique-3198930-post29188850.html#post29188850


----------



## Dive watch lover

Thanks, Mike, good to know. This would work for the chrono seconds hand but I haven't seen another color for the 'airplane' chrono minute hand offered.


----------



## faiz

Green for me, the white is too sterile for me. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Dive watch lover said:


> Thanks, Mike, good to know. This would work for the chrono seconds hand but I haven't seen another color for the 'airplane' chrono minute hand offered.


Here's one in orange (DC 86 prototype)


----------



## Dive watch lover

NOW it's tempting! Even has the 12 hr bezel. If only the hr sub-dial were white with JUST the hand being orange. sigh....


----------



## StufflerMike

Dive watch lover said:


> NOW it's tempting! Even has the 12 hr bezel. If only the hr sub-dial were white with JUST the hand being orange. sigh....


This was just a *prototype* some years ago. Never reached series maturity. I just wanted to show that the jumping minutes hand of the DC 80 might be available in a different colour since it has been produced in another colour. So contemplating the DC86's layout is just....contemplating, not to say fruitless.


----------



## jonobailey

stuffler said:


> This was just a *prototype* some years ago. Never reached series maturity. I just wanted to show that the jumping minutes hand of the DC 80 might be available in a different colour since it has been produced in another colour. So contemplating the DC86's layout is just....contemplating, not to say fruitless.


I asked Damasko for a DC80 with orange hand a few months ago- they said no


----------



## sky4

stuffler said:


> Here's one in orange (DC 86 prototype)
> 
> View attachment 13262379


that thing looks serious as hell!

Quick question- you may have the answer Mike- what's with not doing drilled lug holes on the higher end stuff? I love the drilled lugs on my '44. I mean it's not a deal breaker, but it's one of those little features that makes me love the watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

Some info here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/dam...d-lugs-4497573-post43703863.html#post43703863


----------



## StufflerMike

jonobailey said:


> I asked Damasko for a DC80 with orange hand a few months ago- they said no


This was a few month ago. Konrad phoned me today and told me that they have already ordered hands in different colours.

Yellow: Identical to the DS30 yellow seconds hand
Orange: Will be available in different shades of orange

A custom order is possible though. Time frame I don't know. A large batch of DC80 is just heading for Japan.


----------



## AQBill

Green - everyone needs a little splash of color in this world!


----------



## RKP

White.


----------



## Precise

I too love a central minute recorder. But don't forget watches with quartz ETA 251.262 movements.







Revue Thommen - I bought this from Happy Jack







Chase Durer


----------



## StufflerMike

Discussing quartz movements on the Official Damasko Uhren Forum ? 

I hope Damasko will never ever decide to fit their watches with ETA 251.262 or anything of that sort.


----------



## Precise

With all respects Mike. I've owned Lemania 5100, and now own many Valjoux. My quartz 251.262 functions better than they do. Why do you hate it?
Alan


----------



## StufflerMike

Precise said:


> With all respects Mike. I've owned Lemania 5100, and now own many Valjoux. My quartz 251.262 functions better than they do. Why do you hate it?
> Alan


Hate is a very uncharming word I would not use when it comes to watches. You like it or you don't. But hate ? Do your quartz powered chronographs feature a jumping minute hand ? I guess not, and that's where they suddenly and completely fail and the discussion ends, at least in a thread on the Damasko DC80.


----------



## Precise

Yes. The 251.262 chronograph minute recorder jumps ahead one minute as the second hand reaches 60. Here are some reasons why it works better for me:

It's thinner

It never needs a $500 service. I change the battery for $5 every three years.

Like you, I have many watches and almost of my mechanicals have run down to stop. But when I strap this quartz on, it's set and running, due to three year power reserve.

You can move the hour hand, for daylight time or when changing time zones, without affecting the minutes or seconds.

It times splits.

And of course, it's more accurate.


Happy Jack, You've owned the Revue Thommen with the 251.262, which you sold to me, and with the (thicker) Valjoux. You've also owned Lemania 5100. Care to comment?

Alan


----------



## StufflerMike

Now that you have completely derailed this DC80 thread, which is a pitty, I domcare ro comment. As far as I can remember I never ever owned a Revue Thommen with the 251.262 and I never ever sold such a watch. Furthermore I never ever sold a watch to a private individual since app. 2008. The only Revue Thommen I ever owned was a mechanical RT GMT

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/perception-revue-thommen-watches-185194-post1305891.html#post1305891

I can add that I never ever sold any watch to the US.

And yes, I owned Lemania 5100 and I own(ed) ETA 7750,7751, 7753 but all that does not matter in this thread. So if you want to talk about the advantages of the 251.262 please open a thread on our Public Forum.


----------



## Precise

Sorry, did not mean to derail. My comment was addressed to Happy Jack, who contributed earlier to this thread.


----------



## copemanphoto

I really like the green as it gives a great pop of colour just like the yellow/green seconds hand on my DA36.

Cheers, Mike.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

@Precise - you can message the guy directly if you have a question/inquiry unrelated to the topic at hand. The movement you're talking about has zero relevance to OP's question 

@OP - I would def go with a dial that has a splash of color as all white markers looks overly sterile IMO and the green chrono hand will be way more visible than a white one if you care at all about the utility of the watch


----------



## byhsu

Orange hands, and please either 12 hour bezel or a diver scale with at least the 15, 30 & 45 markers.


----------

